# Hey everyone! New euro boarder.



## Vinh (Feb 19, 2013)

Whats up my fellow(and better) boarders. 

My name's Jeffrey and I'm from the Netherlands. Had my first snowboarding experience this January when I went snowboarding in Flaine, France for a week. And as probably most, if not all of you, I'm instantly hooked. 

Before I went on the trip I had pretty much no experience in snowboarding apart from one introduction lesson and 4 hours of mucking about in our indoor hall in the south of the country.

All in all the trip was awesome, the first 2 days or so it was a brutal assault on my ass, but the last 2 days things came together a bit more and I had a blast.

Now I ended up with a big urge to go again and have already bought my own snowboard. A Burton Process 159.

I'm looking forward to talk and learn more about snowboarding from you guys and generally have some fun times.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Welcome. And congrats on your new found passion.


----------

